# Alternate approach to leveling Bermuda yard?



## Browdis (Jul 19, 2017)

I have added a significant amount (20+ tons) of masonry sand to my 7000 sq ft yard with marginal results in attempting to get it leveled. Definitely made it better but have many undulations.

I am kicking around a different idea to level it/smooth it...

Tentative plan:
Rent a core aerator and a 2 ton ride-on dual smooth drum roller (think construction equipment).
Make a pass with the roller and see how it does. 
If it is not yielding solid results, go to high spots and pull cores two directions and attempt roller again.
After smoothing/leveling, pull plugs across entire yard to mitigate some compaction issues from roller.

Anything I am missing? What issues may I encounter? Any other thoughts?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have some pictures you could share?


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

I had 7500 sf of 419 at my last house. The turf was put in by the builder and at the time I didn't care what I was getting. It took me 24 yards of sand over 3 seasons to get it acceptably smooth.

I'd be worried about that roller causing ruts wherever it goes. You'd have to have the soil moisture exactly right, and figure out how to turn the roller without damaging anything.


----------



## Browdis (Jul 19, 2017)

This is the best picture I have...

Not all of the yard holds water but still have some undulations. You can get an idea how unlevel it is by the standing water...


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

Depending on whether the high areas are too high or the low areas are too low, couldn't you just fill in the low areas with sand and check the level using a long plank of wood?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Browdis said:


> I have added a significant amount (20+ tons) of masonry sand to my 7000 sq ft yard with marginal results in attempting to get it leveled. Definitely made it better but have many undulations.
> 
> I am kicking around a different idea to level it/smooth it...
> 
> ...


I like the idea personally and a good way of thinking outside the box. I don't see any issues as long as you don't use the drum roller on a soaked lawn. I also like the idea of using a flat board to screed the sand to get it as even as possible(I'm thinking of doing it this year as I have a similar problem to you)


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

Just got through reading @Pete1313's lawn renovation thread a little while ago and in it he documented how he used this approach of aerating to bring enough cores to the surface that he could then break up and spread out over the lawn to help smooth it out and level it to some degree. Of course, he was also doing this (maybe mainly) to prepare a good seedbed for the seed he was about to put down, but this does seem like it could be applicable as an alternate way of doing a light leveling without sand. Scroll down a few posts for more pictures of how it all looked after he had finished dragging the cores all around the yard.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I heavily aerated and dragged the cores back in to prepare my seed bed and it did do a good job of smoothing it out as well. I aerated to 16% affected surface area which is too aggressive for an existing lawn but I wasn't worried since it was all dead anyways.

Over the winter some of the irrigation trenches sunk down alittle more and I do plan on spot leveling them with some sand and a level rake that I pick up from R&R, but I do plan to make coring and dragging a regular maintenance in spring and fall (cool season turf) to help smooth out some irregularities. Coring and dragging will not get it putting green smooth like some warm season members are at, but I think it will help get it fairway smooth over time if you plan on maintaining at 1/2"-3/4" HOC.

What I do plan on doing once the new lawn establishes(probably do it's first attempt this fall) is aerating to an affected surface area of 5%, pulling 3" deep cores (for comparison, that would be a double pass with a Ryan Lawnaire 28) and then dragging the cores back in. 5% affected surface area with 3" deep cores will bring enough soil to the surface that it would be the equivalent to .150" of topdressing across the whole area. Some of the soil will fill back in the aeration holes (although at a reduced density) but some of the soil will ultimately fill in the low spots and help smooth it out.


----------



## Browdis (Jul 19, 2017)

Appreciate all the input.

Another less aggressive approach I may try prior to the large dual drum roller is to get one of the plate compactors. Soak the problem areas, pull cores and try to compact the high spots.

Would definitely be less aggressive on the yard. Some have expressed concerns on how much damage would you do while maneuvering the dual drum roller.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Seems like someone shared this video last year...

https://youtu.be/mYgAZu0stlM


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Browdis said:


> Appreciate all the input.
> 
> Another less aggressive approach I may try prior to the large dual drum roller is to get one of the plate compactors. Soak the problem areas, pull cores and try to compact the high spots.
> 
> Would definitely be less aggressive on the yard. Some have expressed concerns on how much damage would you do while maneuvering the dual drum roller.


I just checked Sunbelt rentals and it's only about $120 a day to rent a walk behind 26" dual drum roller. It weighs 1500 lbs and has a 5300 lbs of impact force.

I think if you are smart about it while making turns it should be too bad at all. You would most likely want to do overlapping rows.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I just checked Sunbelt rentals and it's only about $120 a day to rent a walk behind 26" dual drum roller. It weighs 1500 lbs and has a 5300 lbs of impact force.
> 
> I think if you are smart about it while making turns it should be too bad at all. You would most likely want to do overlapping rows.


How do you get it home or do they deliver and pick-up?


----------



## Browdis (Jul 19, 2017)

Ware said:


> Seems like someone shared this video last year...


Doesn't appear the ride-on roller does much damage, I am sure very weight dependant. Based on video it appears it just lays the turf over but I assume it has to be helping out...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> > I just checked Sunbelt rentals and it's only about $120 a day to rent a walk behind 26" dual drum roller. It weighs 1500 lbs and has a 5300 lbs of impact force.
> >
> > I think if you are smart about it while making turns it should be too bad at all. You would most likely want to do overlapping rows.
> 
> ...


I'm sure they deliver and pick up for an extra charge but I would think they would be trailer mounted that you could tow with a truck or car.


----------

